# chihuahua toilet paper holder!



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Ha!!! Look what I found while on amazon
Amazon.com - Chihuahua Dog Toilet Paper Tissue Holder -

Seriously, a chihuahua toilet paper holder! How awesome is that! I want it lol


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh haha, that would only give Alina more ideas! She is bad enough with toilet roll as it is D


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

loupey said:


> Oh haha, that would only give Alina more ideas! She is bad enough with toilet roll as it is D


Ha! Your right! ...I think you NEED it:tongue5:


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

LittlePixie said:


> Ha! Your right! ...I think you NEED it:tongue5:


I'm so forgetful she'll end up finding a roll somewhere! It wouldnt be so bad if I still bought the cheap rough sandpaper stuff I got as a student lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Now that is the gift for that one person your list that's has everything LOL


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hhahaha that is too funny!!!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That would give me a fright in the dark. LOL


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahahahah!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh Lord, that is one scary piece LOL, I don't think we are getting that, Baby would be jealous LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha! Very cute!


----------

